# Getting Eco-Complete tomorrow, wait for peat moss or not?



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

Will this substrate be acidic enough or should I test my patience and locate a nursery to get peat moss?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Any garden store or home improvement store will have peat moss.


----------



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

Big Al's was out of eco complete, so with my child like patience I grabbed what they had - flourite.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

you don't need peat with eco IMO


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> you don't need peat with eco IMO


and why not?


----------



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

Ended up getting some peat "pellets" that went into the canister filter. Anybody ever use these?


----------



## LoJack (Oct 10, 2006)

I use them now ... after 4 days I haven't noticed any affect in ph or hardness

I have one basket completely full of them, and I'm kinda disappointed thus far, but maybe it just takes a little more time


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Ryzilla said:


> and why not?


with my low KH i didn't use peat. Eco has enough nutrients and I didn't need my kh to go lower than 0-1. With my growth, I can't see how peat would have made a difference IMO.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, you got one of the best substrate out there, im using flourite and all my plants are happy  but you have to wash it though :icon_evil


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> Well, you got one of the best substrate out there, im using flourite and all my plants are happy  but you have to wash it though :icon_evil


mine jsut will not grow in that :eek5: junk..


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

why?,,,,,,


----------



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

Tank PH is at 6.0 right now with unwashed flourite and peat pellets in the canister  

I've never dropped indicator in the tube and seen yellow before!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

IMO flourite is a better substrate, I have both and the eco is a PITA sometimes, unless you don't care about sucking all you substrate up when you gravel vacume...Plus flourite seems to hold the plants down MUCH better than my ECO.

I am however getting another bag of Eco anyways lol. but not from my LFS, they charge $30 for it!

Nice not having to rinse it though, but I tend to do a water change after I put it in because it clouds up so much.

I don't use peat with my substrates either.


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 20, 2006)

*where to buy?*

You say not at the LFS because it's $30... I am just getting started and have pea sized gravel for the most part but thinkin of gettin this new substrate if I need it. However I saw it today at my LFS for $25 a bag also. Is there a good place to get it for a nice price? Also for a 55 gal how many bags do I need cuz I'm on a budget for now? Probably the wrong place to post this but worth a shot. Thanks alot guys really enjoying your forums. Everyone very helpful

Matt in Michigan


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You can get regular gravel at Home Depot, Lowes, or a pool supply place. Sometimes it's $30 for 50, 75lbs.


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 20, 2006)

*oops*

Sorry think I forgot to mention what substrate lol. Currently I have the midsized gravel in the tank as I've always used with mainly just my fish, but since I'm starting to do the planted thing just wondered if necessary to switch to one of these Eco Complete or Aquasoil etc etc etc that seem very popular. That is the substrate that I'm wondering where to get it beside LFS being that it's expensive there. If I don't need it and my gravel is fine then woot ^^. If I did happen to get the Eco or Flou or Aquasoil, how much to get for a 55g? The tank is full of water and gravel atm so now would be the time I switched if I was going to, however I'd prefer not to spend a bunch of money if my gravel will be fine.

Thanks as always
Matt


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Just stay with your gravel. If you fertilize and dose micros, your plants should grow well enough.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

epicfish said:


> Just stay with your gravel. If you fertilize and dose micros, your plants should grow well enough.


That can be good advice or bad advice depending on the size of the gravel. Many times gravel used in a FOT (fish only tank) is too large to use well for a planted tank. 

The Substrate Calculator will tell you how much of most anything you need. I don't think that the Aqua Soil is on there yet.

Aquariumplants.com has Eco-Complete for $22 with free shipping.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Rex for that info!


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 20, 2006)

*helpful*

Thanks for the input everyone. Rex that was very helpful with the substrate calculator, still learning my way around the site. I've seen a ton of posts so far with people using Flourite and Eco etc etc.... which would you personally recommend Rex? Can get 2-3 inches of Flourite for like 20lbs less of substrate than with the Eco which would make me think it's much cheaper without knowing the prices off hand. I'm gonna be workin with around 2- 2.3 w/gal starting out here with no CO2 atleast for the time being as i'm on a tight budget.

And Rex I don't care what they say your drawings in your guide are lovely  lol. Thanks again

Matt


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have tanks with Flourite/gravel mix, Eco-Complete, and Onyx sand right now.

I like the look of the Flourite/gravel mix best. Either that or the straight Flourite. If you want a darker substrate then I would suggest the Eco-Complete.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

I got my Eco from Foster and smith, not sure on your 55 gallon, but I used about 1.5 bags in my 10g (actualy a little more but I have a thick substrate!.

best to get everything you need at once, it is always a pain to add more later IMO. Don't forget the weight of a bag of Eco is more, but it also ships wet!

if I was going to get a new subsrate I would probably try one of the ADA lines I forgot which one everyone recomends. Supposed to be better than flourite and Eco!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

ha i can get it that price in canadian :flick:


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have always had great success with straight _Flourite_ or _Flourite_/gravel mix if you want to be a little more decorative, but if I were to do a total tear down I'd try the _ADA._ BTW, I've found that if you're planning on doing HC, HM, Glossostigma or other "ground covers" using a lighter colored substrate seems to keep the plants low. They send out more horizontal runners rather than growing up. I think it's because the light colored substrate bounces more light energy to the plant, where as the darker colored ones tend to absorb more light energy, forcing the plants to reach up, like when you have a potted house plant near a window. Maybe I'm just nuts.

Tommy


----------

